# Synthroid & high fiber?



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

So, today I was reading some info on Synthroid:

"Some medications or supplements can make SYNTHROID less effective if taken at the same time, so it's best to take SYNTHROID 4 hours before or after you take these things. Some examples are iron products, calcium supplements, or antacids.

Take SYNTHROID as a single dose, preferably on an empty stomach, one-half to one hour before breakfast. SYNTHROID absorption is increased on an empty stomach. Some foods may cause your body to absorb less SYNTHROID. *You should avoid infant soy formula, cotton seed meal, walnuts, and high-fiber foods while taking SYNTHROID*."

I've heard of the soy,...but high fiber foods? Okay...this confuses me since the dietary world pounds 'eat high fiber foods' into our brains every day. I assume it's because the medication can be absorbed by the fiber.

So, where does this leave me? No high fiber, but no simple starches.... = no breads/pastas/etc even in whole what form? So confused.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

"it's best to take SYNTHROID *4 hours* before or after you take these things. Some examples are iron products, calcium supplements, or antacids"

This does not mean you cannot eat these foods or take these supplements. It just means that you should not regularly do so within 4 hours of your medication, because absorption is affected.

You can eat all the fiber you can handle, just don't do it right after you have taken your medication.


----------



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ahhh... thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Catie516 (Mar 18, 2011)

lainey said:


> "it's best to take SYNTHROID *4 hours* before or after you take these things. Some examples are iron products, calcium supplements, or antacids"
> 
> This does not mean you cannot eat these foods or take these supplements. It just means that you should not regularly do so within 4 hours of your medication, because absorption is affected.
> 
> You can eat all the fiber you can handle, just don't do it right after you have taken your medication.


I had that same question re the fiber etc....but thought it meant that soy and walnuts could actually lessen the effect of the levothyroxine that would be built up in your body during the day - do you mean that they can be taken but just 4 hours post taking the meds??

I hate to sound redundant - just so new to this and so confused as well by taking less fiber  - and wanting to do it right to make sure I get well soon!

Thanks so much!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Most studies show that a majority of your thyroid medication is absorbed by the intestine within an hour of taking it. Generally it has "cleared" by the 4 hour mark. The dose really isn't "daily"--your body stores the T4--the replacement medication first must replenish the body's stores, and after that it keeps levels stable.

Soy, like the other goitrogens, is generally thought to have a negative impact on thyroid patients, primarily because it mimics estrogens which bind to thyroid hormone.

However, the response is individual, and some people have no problems with such products, while others do.

It is a process of trial and error to see what affects you.


----------



## Catie516 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for pointing out the intestinal process of they thyroid meds! This is such a learning process. I just spent a couple of hours in the 'health food' section of my grocery store trying to find stuff without soy!!! As a breast cancer survivor I've been told by several people about the estrogen mimicing - but pretty much let it go in one ear and out the other b/c I thought I didn't eat soy anyway! HOWEVER it's in everything!!!! Good grief! I should have been a soy bean farmer!

Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Catie516 said:


> Thank you so much for pointing out the intestinal process of they thyroid meds! This is such a learning process. I just spent a couple of hours in the 'health food' section of my grocery store trying to find stuff without soy!!! As a breast cancer survivor I've been told by several people about the estrogen mimicing - but pretty much let it go in one ear and out the other b/c I thought I didn't eat soy anyway! HOWEVER it's in everything!!!! Good grief! I should have been a soy bean farmer!
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply!


Soy is in everything and there are various names for soy to disguise it. Total bummer and I deeply resent this.

Other names for soy
Edamame
Kinako
Kouridofu
Miso
Mono-diglyceride
Natto
Nimame
Okara
Soya, soja, soybean, soyabeans
Soy protein (isolate/concentrate), vegetable protein
Tempeh
Textured soy flour (TSF), textured soy protein (TSP), textured vegetable protein (TVP)
Tofu (soybean curds)
Yuba
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/securit/allerg/fa-aa/allergen_soy-soja-eng.php

It probably would benefit to go to the link and read the whole article.

In our home, we say,"If we don't understand what the word is, don't purchase it!" And that is what we do.


----------



## Catie516 (Mar 18, 2011)

Andros said:


> Soy is in everything and there are various names for soy to disguise it. Total bummer and I deeply resent this.
> 
> Other names for soy
> Edamame
> ...


Thanks much - the hyperlink to the Canadian site re soy was very informative. Unfortunately I thought that I had outgrown allergies??? (dumb me!). Was somewhat blindsided re the Thyroid condition (hypo) - but have decided to master it before it masters me!

The experience of Breast Cancer 15 years ago taught me that at the beginning of any unfortunate diagnosis - it seems like my entire life is consumed by it......kind of like standing real close to a painting - nose to painting close....but as time goes by and the knowledge to 'conquer or understand the disease/problem or at least live with it' makes one step back enough so that it's not so consuming. I look forward to that point in my life with this hypo thing!!! Thanks for listening and for helping me on my journey!

A question? How can I read the part on the blood test that will give me a light on the gluten thing? I think you were able to explain to someone that she had a gluten intolerance b/c of her labs? I went onto the site recommended and was not able to figure that one out (or could it be brain fog to the max on my part? - I'm only a month into meds)


----------

